# Software > Linux >  Εγκατάσταση Νέου Kernel Πως????

## dnargb

Εχω Red Hat 9 και Suse 8.2 πως αναβαθμίζω τον kerner??
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douda-g

Χωρίς να ξέρω και εγώ πάρα πολλά πό linux το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πώ είναι κα κατεβάσεις τα sources που θέλεις και με την βοήθεια των κατάλληλων how-to από το http://www.tldp.org/ ( νομίζω ότι αυτό που εξηγεί τα περισσότερα είναι το KERNEL-how-to), να τον ρυθμίσεις και να τον κάνεις compile. Μετά πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις τον boot loader του συστήματος σου ( grub για SUSE 8.2). Σε καμία περίπτωση μην αλλοιώσιες τισ ρυθμίσεις για τον παλιό kernel για να μπορέσεις να ξαναξεκινήσεις το σύστημα άμα κάτι με τον καινούργιο δεν πάει καλά. Εκτός από το να φτιάξει μόνος σου τον δικό σου πυρήνα δοκίμασε και στις σελίδες των εταιριών αν έχουν κάποιο έτοιμο δικό τους , πάντως πίο πολλά θα μάθεις αν προσπαθήσεις μόνος σου

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Εχω Red Hat 9 και Suse 8.2 πως αναβαθμίζω τον kerner??


Τι να σου πώ τον δικό μου τον kerner δεν χρειάστηκε να τον αναβαθμήσω ποτε..  ::  Τον krenel όμως τον αλλάζω όταν βγάνει καινούργιος. 

Βασικά πρίν γράψω οτιδήποτε πές μου ειλικρινά προσπάθησες έστω και μια φορά να τον βάλεις και υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δεν νομίζω ... Εάν κατεβάζεις τον πυρήνα θα βρείς ένα readme αρχείο εκεί μεσα αυτό μεταξύ πολλών άλλων λέει και τα εξής:

1)Κατεβάζεις το συμπιεσμένο αρχείο του πυρήνα linux*.tar.gz.
2)Το τοποθετείς στο /usr/src/.
3)To αποσιμπιέζεις gzip -d linux*.gz
4)To αποπακετάρεις tar -xvf linux*.tar
5)Μπαίνεις στον καινούργιο κατάλογο που δημιουργήθηκε πχ cd linux-2.4.24.
6)make menuconfig(πρέπει να έχεις εγκατεστημένα τα ncurses) αλλιώς make config.
7)Αφού κάνεις τις επιλογές που πρέπει make dep.
 :: make bzimage.
9)make modules.
10)make modules-install.
11)cp /usr/src/linux.../arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.24(εάν βάζεις αυτόν τον πυρήνα ή ../vmlinuz-2.6.0 ..κλπ).
12)cp /usr/src/linux.../.config /boot/config-2.4.24.
13)cp /usr/src/linux../System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.24. 
14)μπαίνεις στο /etc/lilo.conf και κάνεις τις κατάλληλες αλλαγές για να φορτώνει τον καινούργιο πυρήνα.

RTFM έστω και μια φορά δεν βλάπτει  ::

----------


## lazy

Προσπαθησε να τα κανεις Modules οσα δεν χρειαζεσαι δηλαδη drivers για filesystems που δεν τρεχεις κατα το boot .Σε καθε επιλογη κάνεις help και βλεπεις Εχει φοδερή τεκμηριωση .Και κατι ακομα , μετα τις αλλαγες στο /etc/lilo/conf (που κανεις copy-paste το sesion με το Linux Boot και αλλάζεις το path σε αυτο που έβαλες το νεο kernel ) μετα απο αυτο τρεχεις το lilo για να περασουν οι αλλαγες στο MBR του δισκου.

----------


## lazy

Προσπαθησε να τα κανεις Modules οσα δεν χρειαζεσαι δηλαδη drivers για filesystems που δεν τρεχεις κατα το boot , καρτες δικτυου , ηχου κ.α .Σε καθε επιλογη κάνεις help και βλεπεις Εχει φοδερή τεκμηριωση .Και κατι ακομα , μετα τις αλλαγες στο /etc/lilo/conf (που κανεις copy-paste το sesion με το Linux Boot και αλλάζεις το path σε αυτο που έβαλες το νεο kernel ) μετα απο αυτο τρεχεις το lilo για να περασουν οι αλλαγες στο MBR του δισκου. Αν και δεν χρειάζεται να κανεις κατι εκτος αν πας για μεγαλη custom-ια .Ο 2.6 δεν παιζει καλα σε AMD :cry:

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Επίσης κατέβασε τα καινούρια module-init-utils (version 3 εάν θυμάμαι καλά) εάν πρόκειται να εγκαταστήσεις τον kernel 2.6.0 γιατί δεν θα μπορούνε να γίνουνε load τα modules κατά την εκκίνηση του συστήματος (γίνονται load με modprobe).
Επίσης μετά την εγκατάστασή τους κάνεις soft links των εντολών modprobe,lsmod,rmmod,insmod και depmod 
όπως -> ln -s /usr/sbin/modprobe /sbin

Καλή επιτυχία  ::

----------


## dnargb

Ευχαριστώ παιδία….
Τώρα προσπάθησα να το ξανακάνω (πριν λίγες μέρες) αλλά αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα δηλαδή.
1.	Κάνω της επιλογές για τον νέο kernel (J)
2.	Όταν κάνω make dep μου απαντάει ***warning: make dep is unnecessary now.
3.	Όταν κάνω make bzimage “make: *** No rule to make target ‘bzimage’. Stop.
4.	Όταν κάνω make bzImage ξεκινάει μία διαδικασία αλλά μου βζάζει πολλά “warning: comparison between singed and unsigned.
5.	Το ίδιο κάνει και με το make module…
Είμαι αρκετά άσχετο λίγο πιο αναλυτικά ….  :: 
Έχω DURON λέτε να μην δουλέψει καλά ο 2.6 ????  ::   ::

----------


## lazy

Καπου στο root folder του 2.6 εχει ενα κειμενο με τις απαιτησεις απο Software.κοιταξε να τα εχεις

Η σειρα ειναι : 
make
make bzImage 
make modules (αυτο μαλλον δεν το χρειαζεσαι)
make modules_install
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /καπου/καποιο_ονομα

Φτιάχνεις το /etc/lilo.conf (την πρωτη φορά) και δίνεις lilo

Εμενα σε Athlon 2.7 με Via kt600a δεν ..........
Σε P4 1.8Ghz στη δουλεια οκ αλλα ποντικι γιοκ......

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Lazy σωστά...
Απλά στον 2.6.0 πλέον δεν χρειάζεται make dep.

cd /usr/src/
ln -s linux-2.6.0 linux
cd linux
make menuconfig
make bzImage
make modules
make modules_install
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinux-2.6.0
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

Και για το lilo.conf θα ξέρεις  :: 

Επίσης μια χαρά θα δουλέψει σε DURON

P.S Πάντα να κρατάς ένα backup του παλιού bzImage να φορτώνεις από LILO σε περίπτωση που πάθεις κανένα ατύχημα με τον καινούριο  ::

----------


## dnargb

Τελικά τα έκανα όλα αυτά αλλά μου βγάζει ένα πρόβλημα κάτι για kernel panic κάτι τέτοιο και σταματάει τι να κάνω?? 
βέβαια έχω και τον παλιό kernel για να σηκώσω

----------


## douda-g

τα αίτια είναι πολλά , απ΄ ότι θυμάμαι έχεις SuSe, ένα πιθανό ατίιο ( το έχω πάθει) είναι το filesystem σου να είναι reiserfsή ext3 , στον πυρήνα να το εχειs φτιάξει σαν module , να μην έχεις φτιάξει καινούργια initrd για τον καινούργιο kernel και όταν ξεκινάτο σύστημα να σου να μην μπορεί να φορτώσει το module άρα και να δει το / με αποτέλεσμα να παθαίνει panic. Αμα πήγες κατευθειαν σε 2.6 θα σου πρότεινα να γυρίσεις σε 2.4.24 που έχει documentation στο Kernel how-to (τελευταία το έχουν κατεβάσει από το http://www.tldp.org για ανανέωση) αλλά θα το βρεις στη SuSe

----------


## dnargb

"καινούργια initrd"

πως το κάνω????

Εχω το RED HAT 9

----------


## dnargb

Το έκανα αλλά πάλι το ίδιο βγάζει..
τι έκανά λάθος??

#make menuconfig
save
#make
#make bzImage
#make modules
#make modules_install
#make install
restart

bzzzzzBzbzzzzz grgrrrgrrrgrr

----------


## Mick Flemm

Η εντολή είναι:

make menuconfig && make dep clean install modules modules_install

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Η διαδικασία είναι σωστή που ακολουθείς...οκ
Το πρόβλημα είναι σε αυτό που λέει και ο douda-g όπου δεν έχεις κάνει σωστό configure στον kernel.Μην βγάλεις τον 2.6.0
Σίγουρα θα σου παίξει.

Το μήνυμα που σου βγάζει είναι VFS: Kernel panic...... ?

Σε κάποια options του kernel λοιπόν έχεις βάλει αντί[*] ... το <M> με συνέπεια να μην είναι ενσωματωμένα στο bzImage. Αυτά τα options έχουν να κάνουν με filesystem (ext2,ext3),IDE,ATA......
Ξαναδές τέτοιου τύπου επιλογές και φρόντισε να έιναι με[*]

Try again

----------


## lazy

Αν όντως εχεις χρησιμοποιησει reiserFS (η όποιοδηποτε αλλο) πρεπει να το κανεις build in στον kernel και οχι module.Το ιδιο πρεπει να κανεις και με τον Hdd controler

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Lazy στο τέλος θα του πούμε να τα κάνει όλα built in για να παίζουνε με ένα bzImage 3 mb  ::

----------


## dnargb

τελικά είναι πολυ δύσκολο αυτό...

μετα απο πολλές δοκιμες μου γέμισε τον σκληρό δίσκο
και μου λέι πως δεν υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος.. που τα αποθηκεύει για να τα σβήσω???

το τελευτέο μήνυμα που έβγαλε .. μετα που ενεργοποίησα το ext3 είχατε δίκιο ...
είνα int: id "1" (έως και το 6 ) respawhing too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

είναι τρέλα τελικά HelpME!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κάρτα γραφικών έχεις στο μηχάνημα ?

Αν όχι πήγενε στο /etc/inittab και κάνε comment εκεί που λέει για getty (έχει 6 γραμμές)

----------


## dnargb

Έχω ...σε φορητό τα τα βάζω

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω όσοι του έχετε δώσει συμβουλές αν έχετε παίξει με RedHat 9.0 αλλά εγώ το άφησα προς το παρόν διότι έχουν κάνει κάτι μ_____ίες ασυμβατότητες με τα libraries της C και είχα πρόβλημα στα compilation παλιών πραγμάτων...
Δεν έχω βρεί το χρόνο ακόμα να ασχοληθώ και με αυτό... , δυστυχώς!  ::  
Και εγώ το έβαλα για καλό και ξαναγύρισα σε 7.3 που δουλεύει άψογα...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Turn to Slackware & Debian  ::  

Θα βγάλω κάποια στιγμή tutorial για Slackware και πιστεύω να έχω και την υποστήριξη του Spirosco που απότι ξέρω γνωρίζει  ::

----------


## dnargb

Πιο Linux προτείνετε ??
είμαι νέος έτσι και αλλιώς??
Πιο είναι το πιο δυνατό???
Θέλω απαντήσεις εδώ
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Tην καλύτερη υποστήριξη πάντως εδώ μέσα θα την βρεις για debian

----------


## spirosco

> Turn to Slackware & Debian  
> 
> Θα βγάλω κάποια στιγμή tutorial για Slackware και πιστεύω να έχω και την υποστήριξη του Spirosco που απότι ξέρω γνωρίζει


Slack attack  ::

----------

